# Dayan screws



## yockee (Oct 1, 2011)

*Dayan screws (OR, come yell at me for not spacing paragraphs!)*

Here's a pickle: When I first got my Zhan Chi (when it first came out) I was trying to find a good tension for it, and just couldn't get it tight enough. If you know me, you know I tend to have a serious hatred for crooked screws (even ever so slightly) because they make the turning feel lopsided. 

So, because I notice this more than a lot of other people, it takes me hours to get my cubes tensioned right, so I can't feel the crooked turning, and while trying to get the screws tight (when it's too loose, the springy effect of this cube makes the crooked layers pull too far away from the cube, allowing my finger to get caught in between pieces) I ended up stripping most of them, and now I can't tension it, at all. 

My question is: Does anyone know where I can get some Dayan hardware? I pretty much, just need the screws. I could use a good core, but it's not necessary. I have one of the OLD orange C4U cores (which is the kind of core that's in it right now) but they seem to not be as good as the new pinkish ones. 

Because the screws were slightly crooked, the softness of this core allowed the crooked screw to get stuck to the point where they could no longer be turned, which is how the screws ended up getting stripped. I'm not even sure how I'll get them off. I don't really have tools for cutting metal, but I guess I'll worry about that after I am able to get screws. No one really sells Dayan hardware. 

I told my problem to Donovan of Lubix and he offered to send me a set, but he still has not sent it, and after emailing back and forth several times and him still not sending it, I give up. Please tell me if there's anywhere I can get some Dayan hardware. It sucks having a new cube that I can barely use.

(Freshly edited with spaced and indented paragraphs. Hope this helps.)


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd read a lot more of your posts if you used paragraphs.


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1426653

Your post is terribly difficult to read not having paragraphs. Here is a set of Dayan screws/washer/springs. However these will not work with the new C4Y cores. They're different sizes. C4Y screws/hardware and a C4Y core will work well with a Guhong, but only barely with a Zhanchi. When I tried the C4Y hardware made my Zhanchi miserable tight.


----------



## CRO (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2520072

Speedcubeshop has them, too.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree. There are very few responses to this post mainly because the format you used was hard to read. Also, there is a Cubing store page so in the future you can look at those stores for items you might need instead of posting a new thread.


----------



## yockee (Oct 1, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I'd read a lot more of your posts if you used paragraphs.


 
Why would it make a difference if I indented every few sentences a couple of spaces? Either way, you're reading the same thing, hahaha.




unirox13 said:


> http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1426653
> 
> Your post is terribly difficult to read not having paragraphs. Here is a set of Dayan screws/washer/springs. However these will not work with the new C4Y cores. They're different sizes. C4Y screws/hardware and a C4Y core will work well with a Guhong, but only barely with a Zhanchi. When I tried the C4Y hardware made my Zhanchi miserable tight.


 
I'll pretend you didn't write that first sentence. About the cores, the C4U cores and Dayan cores are actually the exact same size, as well as the A1 core. There should be no difference in how it makes the cube feel. I use C4U cores in most of my Dayans. I use one of the skinny type A cores in one of my Gu Hongs and even it works fine!


----------



## unirox13 (Oct 1, 2011)

By size I meant thread size. The Dayan screws are too small to thread into the core, and the C4Y screws are much shorter than the Dayan screws. 

And indenting isn't so much the key, however putting a space between thoughts makes reading much easier. Your posts seem a lot like gigantic run on sentences. My basic rule of typing is, "If I wouldn't turn it in to my Professor then it needs re-done." Not trying to flame, merely hoping to help.


----------



## yockee (Oct 1, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> I agree. There are very few responses to this post mainly because the format you used was hard to read. Also, there is a Cubing store page so in the future you can look at those stores for items you might need instead of posting a new thread.


 
Am I the only one that can read without paragraph separation, or is everyone only complaining about this because Thom said something and they all want to be on his "good side"? I expect things like this from Thom, but I seriously think that if he hadn't said a word about it, no one would have. And don't talk to me about searching for stores, because I already know the main stores, have looked through them, and haven't found what I need. Otherwise, I wouldn't have started this thread. Go try to please the big wigs with some 12 year old kid that doesn't know what the hell he's doing, because I don't play these kiss ass games, dude.


----------



## degenerat (Oct 1, 2011)

yockee said:


> Am I the only one that can read without paragraph separation, or is everyone only complaining about this because Thom said something and they all want to be on his "good side"? I expect things like this from Thom, but I seriously think that if he hadn't said a word about it, no one would have. And don't talk to me about searching for stores, because I already know the main stores, have looked through them, and haven't found what I need. Otherwise, I wouldn't have started this thread. Go try to please the big wigs with some 12 year old kid that doesn't know what the hell he's doing, because I don't play these kiss ass games, dude.


It's just that using paragraphs doesn't take much time and makes the text so much easier to read.


----------



## yockee (Oct 1, 2011)

There, I've fixed the post. I hope this helps.


----------



## Olji (Oct 1, 2011)

yockee said:


> Am I the only one that can read without paragraph separation, or is everyone only complaining about this because Thom said something and they all want to be on his "good side"? I expect things like this from Thom, but I seriously think that if he hadn't said a word about it, no one would have. And don't talk to me about searching for stores, because I already know the main stores, have looked through them, and haven't found what I need. Otherwise, I wouldn't have started this thread. Go try to please the big wigs with some 12 year old kid that doesn't know what the hell he's doing, because I don't play these kiss ass games, dude.


 
With proper use of paragraphs the wall of text doesn't look like one anymore, just because of some extra space. 
Think of Wikipedia with all text mashed together... I would scream and close the site in an instant. Paragraphs is a great way to make more people willing to read your posts.
It is also easier to read with paragraphs, since you don't lose yourself between lines as easly.

EDIT: Much better, now I would read it without a second thought.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya'll be trippin. seriously, why the little hissy fit about paragraphs.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay, so heres what my problem was, and I didn't want to make a new thread.

I got my ZhanChi as a DIY and got an extra C4U core because all Dayan cores that you get in a DIY are defective (At least in my experience). When I put the C4U core in my ZhanChi it instantly felt really tight and slow. I swapped the core with my GuHong (Which I don't use), and now it is much better. I can tighten my cube much more, and it doesn't feel slow anymore. And for some strange reason, the C4U core works well with my GuHong. 

I now have come to the conclusion that C4U cores are just a tad smaller than the Dayan screws are, therefore making the cube tight.


----------



## wapo (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey guys. Is there anyway I can fix crooked screws without buying cores?


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 30, 2013)

wapo said:


> Hey guys. Is there anyway I can fix crooked screws without buying cores?



I usually don't screw the screw in fully until I'm sure it's straight. Only the first couple threads. You might be able to take the screw out and retry screwing it in correctly, but don't count on it. You might just end up stripping the threads on the core.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 1, 2013)

The Chun core might do the trick for crooked screws, but I don't know since nobody has it or knows about it.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 1, 2013)

wapo said:


> Hey guys. Is there anyway I can fix crooked screws without buying cores?



It's difficult to control the direction the screw is pointing. And then, after you've got the screw in at an angle, it tends to do the same thing. The problem is that it's difficult to control the direction of the screw using a screwdriver.

So try clamping the screw in a vice. Then twist the core onto the screw. By eliminating the screwdriver maybe you'll have more control and can get it started right.

A lot of screws have a region near the tip where they have no threads. I assume these are present so as to help align the screw correctly. You push the screw in until it reaches the threads and then start turning.


----------



## The Supreme One (Apr 2, 2013)

They have this region because it is much cheaper to thread them this way instead of with a threaded taper. This is because the latter requires a lathe operator instead of a shoeless six year old operating a tap and die kit or a threading machine. (Chinese manufacturing) 

Personally, I would buy six standoffs, weld them together, and then get the machine screws that fit them


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 3, 2013)

More than anyone ever wanted to know about screws:

The little part on the end of a screw where the threads are missing is called an "extended point". Other names for it are "dog point" or "pilot point".

These type of screws are sometimes called "self threading" or "self tapping" and are needed because the plastic they screw into doesn't have any threads. Taper threads are appropriate for fits that are to be self tightened. In our application we need a screw which gives roughly the same amount of friction over a wide range of depths. So these work better.

You can see the equipment they're made on here (which isn't the same screw but gets the general idea):
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/721575132/silver_zinc_plated_slotted_flat_head.html

Of course no one makes small toy screws (tapered or otherwise) with a lathe or dies any time recently. Instead, the threads are rolled on to the screw blanks by automatic machines. They do something around one per second. Every now and then I see a screw blank (without threads) in a package of screws. Tesker Manufacturing makes thread rolling machines (but I don't know that they're used in the low quality screws used in our toys). They have a nice write-up on why these are used so much here:
http://www.tesker.com/why_thread_rolling.htm

The heads are stamped on by a "head striking" machine. Every now and then you get a screw without the head stamp.

My main 7x7x7 (Sheng Shou) had a defective screw. The defect was that the thread blank wasn't large enough in diameter. The result was a screw that had weak threads. The result was that the dang cube would unscrew itself during a solve. In order to use it, I had to make sure I made more clockwise twists on the black face than counter clockwise. What a pain.

The problem showed up about 24 hours before a competition. I put a piece of paper between the screw and plastic to increase the friction. Eventually I got back home and I had another 7x7x7 and so I took a screw from it.

High quality screws are really important to Rubik's cubes. I think those little packages of extra hardware (which include springs, washers and screws) are a great deal and everyone should have a set of spares lying around.


----------

